# Your personal aquascaping/aquarium highlights from 2013



## George Farmer (20 Dec 2013)

Hi all,

With the end of 2013 fast approaching I thought it would be interesting to share our personal planted tank and aquascaping highlights from the year. 

They can be anything from your own successful 'scapes, breeding fish, beating algae, new kit, new plants etc.

Mine was setting up my first 'scape in January after a 8 month break, and creating a moss-heavy layout using a blender and yoghurt. It was great to get back into the game and share the journey on here too. 

So what's your planted tank and/or aquascaping highlight of 2013 and why?

Cheers,
George


----------



## Andy D (20 Dec 2013)

For me it has been taking my first tentative steps into CO2 etc and basically trying to get to grips with all the information on this site.

So far it has been a success. I have a nano which is slowing getting a carpet of HC, plants are all nice and green and there is no algae. For me this is a result!


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Dec 2013)

A great idea George.  I think mine was being featured in PFK with my old corner tank, I felt like a star and really proud (a tiny bit of fame lol) - it was great to meet Nathan & Neil from PFK too.  I still enjoy getting that issue out and having a read 

Another highlight is making some more great friends on here


----------



## tim (20 Dec 2013)

Highlight for me following this after your 6 month absence, you came back with a vengeance 
George's TMC Signature | UK Aquatic Plant Society
One of the most comprehensive pro journals I've read  
Also seeing this guys babies  (never ever thought I'd say that )
A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n allsorts - baby chocco fry | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Michael W (20 Dec 2013)

After a guest spraying perfume next to me shrimp tank and wiping out pretty much all of my stock a part from around 5 cherries while I was away, I managed to artificially hatch 3 shrimps by removing them from the mother's corpse and placing them in a container next to the tank. I conducted daily water changes from the same tank and used a turkey baster to give a good old blast to ensure oxygen/flow is present. To my surprise 3 of 10 hatched. I currently have around 10 noticeable cherries now, there are shrimplets around. Still I probably had around 60 or so before the tragic event.


----------



## Andy D (20 Dec 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> A great idea George.  I think mine was being featured in PFK with my old corner tank, I felt like a star and really proud (a tiny bit of fame lol) - it was great to meet Nathan & Neil from PFK too.  I still enjoy getting that issue out and having a read
> 
> Another highlight is making some more great friends on here



I remember that. Was it a Juwel Trigon? Really nice tank and set-up! It feels nice being in PFK. I am in the Feb issue but nothing so extravagant as a whole feature. Still feels good though. Maybe that should have been my highlight....


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Dec 2013)

It's been quite a year for me tbh...I got to visit Tropica in Denmark and start doing a few scapes for them. This is an aquascapers dream! I also got to meet some great friends in the aquascaping world. It's really strange as were all from different backgrounds,but we all share the same hobby and passion. We all get on so well also...and have a great laugh, we also love beer.

Again, it's been some year for me. I would never have thought I would be this deep in this hobby 5 years ago, but I still love it and thank you to everyone on ukaps for keeping it fresh and keeping it real.


----------



## tim (20 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> It's been quite a year for me tbh...I got to visit Tropica in Denmark and start doing a few scapes for them. This is an aquascapers dream! I also got to meet some great friends in the aquascaping world. It's really strange as were all from different backgrounds,but we all share the same hobby and passion. We all get on so well also...and have a great laugh.
> 
> Again, it's been some year for me. I would never have thought I would be this deep in this hobby 5 years ago, but I still love it and thank you to everyone on ukaps for keeping it fresh and keeping it real.


And I thought you said you'd lost your mojo


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Dec 2013)

tim said:


> And I thought you said you'd lost your mojo



It must have been the hectic year. Loving my new tank though! It's great to get back to growing plants for a bit. 


*must put some new pics up!


----------



## tim (20 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> It must have been the hectic year. Loving my new tank though! It's great to get back to growing plants for a bit.
> 
> 
> *must put some new pics up!


Yes you should  miss your updates dude quality images


----------



## BigTom (20 Dec 2013)

These little guys I think (rosy loach fry). Now fully grown -


----------



## sa80mark (20 Dec 2013)

For me its been getting back in to planted tanks and getting back on this forum  its turning out to be very expensive in areas I never thought of such as needing to buy a proper camera because of some of the superb pictures of fish, shrimp and tanks on here and I blame that on George and tom


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Dec 2013)

There have been so many highlights from the year its hard to pick but it wasnt meeting up at Aquatics live!!! (low light of the year)

Personally its been nice to finally feel like i have an vague understanding of whats going on in my tanks, placing quite well in IAPLC for a first time, turning 12 Taiwan bees into 200+, getting an NA tank (then a second) and to end the year with a futura is awesome.

However i would say that of all the tanks ive enjoyed following the most  and it will likely continue to be in 2014 it has to be 'The Bucket'!!
 
it blows my mind everytime i see an update and guess its what i really want.... a true slice of nature at home without being precious... (itchy fingers prohibit me even attempting it)

UKAPS tank of the year 2013
Tom's Bucket O' Mud - new vid page 28 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

theres and idea... a ukaps yearly awards as voted by members would be awesome...


----------



## TimT (20 Dec 2013)

My aquascaping highlight was learning about UKAPS. Plain and simple!  I shudder from the thought of how my experiences with this hobby would had been if I hadn't found the help Í needed in here.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## martinmjr62 (20 Dec 2013)

My highlight was picking up my tank full of cherry shrimp from the LFS which was closing down for a bargain £40. Kept it low tech and its slowly evolved into something that i'm proud of


Cheers
Martin

also like to 2nd the idea of UKAPS yearly awards voted for by the members


----------



## steveno (21 Dec 2013)

For me obtaining the HC carpet I had have been chasing since starting to hobby. Also joining this forum it's been a wealth of help and advice... 

Cheers everyone


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Dec 2013)

A busy year for a beginner
Growing hc in the propagator, writing the step by step and inspiring others, and seeing my leftovers in other members tanks.
Going from a tank full of algae to a tank full of healthy plants, many thanks UKAPS
My favourite high and low techs
"Green&Grey" (300l) - Last day video | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Tom's Bucket O' Mud - new vid page 28 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## harryH (21 Dec 2013)

I returned to the hobby after around 15 years or so. I used to have planted aquariums and Bio Plast / Dennerle equipment then. In fact I was using this over 20 years ago and people at that time were aghast at the rates plants grew. Few in the hobby in my area were aware of CO2 systems then.

The real highlight for me has been finding UKAPS site and reading all the help and advice. To get replies and help from Ian and George when I wanted to know about the water in Lincolnshire having come here from the Pennines where the water table is lovely and soft peat based stuff and reading the fantastic posts from Clive who explains in such an easy to understand way.

The hobby is obviously leaping ahead with new techniques great new aquarium products and LED lighting. The future looks bright indeed.


----------



## Rob P (22 Dec 2013)

I started the year as a returning fish keeper from 20 years ago (a teenager!) and unbeknown to me doing a fish in cycle completely naive. I'm seeing the year out running hi tech, co2, LED lighting, EI dosing etc etc. It's been one helluva journey, particularly the last 3 months. I've learned SO much. 

Got an optiwhite tank sat in the garage waiting to be set up next year for a proper go at it  

Can't thank enough the people on here for advice and information, been truly inspirational. Have to mention Clive, what a hero, like the Brian Cox of planted tanks yet totally understandable  

And so many other utterly talented people that it's possible to 'mingle' with. A joy. 

Thanks! 
Rob


----------



## dw1305 (22 Dec 2013)

Hi all,
These:
<A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n allsorts - baby chocco fry | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, <Journal of our five tanks | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society> & the "gift that keeps on giving" <Tom's Bucket O' Mud - new vid page 28 | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## harryH (22 Dec 2013)

I started the year as a returning fish keeper from 20 years ago (a teenager!)

Oh how I wish I was a teenager 20 years ago!! but no matter what age you still get that kick from returning to the hobby. All aided by the likes of Clive and UKAPS.


----------



## BigTom (22 Dec 2013)

Well if we're nominating other people, then Alastair managing to breed both licorice and chocolate gourami in a community display tank is going to take some beating I think. Defintely highlight of the year for me (I measure these things by how much jealousy they inspire in me ).


----------



## Curvball (22 Dec 2013)

My personal highlight? Getting into the aquascaping/planted scene  my lowlight? Having to step away from the reefkeeping scene.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## George Farmer (22 Dec 2013)

All great highlights guys! 

I really like the nomination/award idea. Watch this space...


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Dec 2013)

This year a trip to the Tropica facility where i met with many UKAPS maniac along with Audrie and the French team. Was nice to be there after looking at many old photos from George, Dan, Mark and others.
Somehow i got some requests on contest, so this year we judged many around the world including the German, French, Hungarian, Russian, Thai. 
And the trip to Japan. IAPLC, Sumida, NA Gallery. Meet with Mr. Amano and the cool ADA staff. Chatting with Cliff Hui, Dave Chow, the Malaysian and Vitenam scaper kings, kind of a dream to all scapers.
Upgraded my gear to 5DMIII. Thanks to Mark and George who gave this virus to the hobby  -- now i am spending much more on photo/video kit than on aquascaping. 

Business is good and finally we're doubling our showroom. So kind of exciting times ahead.

If the upcoming year will be half as good as this one i will be fine with that.


----------



## Andy D (22 Dec 2013)

So pretty quiet year then!


----------



## NatureBoy (22 Dec 2013)

pretty basic from me...er making me own fish food!


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (22 Dec 2013)

Rob P said:


> Have to mention Clive, what a hero, like the Brian Cox of planted tanks yet totally understandable




amen sister!


----------



## Aron_Dip (22 Dec 2013)

For me finally getting my first ever planted/Tropical tank setup and running and meeting some great guys on here and i can actual say iv made some great friends on here...


----------



## plantbrain (22 Dec 2013)

I finally got done with my PhD.
Enough said.


----------



## parotet (22 Dec 2013)

In August I began to read this forum, in September I bought a nano tank, from September to December I grew plants, then algae and again beautiful aquatic plants... End of the year and I'm setting up a brand new 60 liters one. Not bad, in't it?

Just want to say thank you for your help and congratulations!


----------



## James D (23 Dec 2013)

> I finally got done with my PhD


 
So that's 'Doctor Plantbrain' now, congratulations!

My highlight has been the pleasure of buying loads of new equipment and (reasonably) successfully setting up my own planted tank. Thanks to all the UKAPS members who've helped me out (knowingly and unknowingly) along the way.

Cheers!


----------



## plantbrain (24 Dec 2013)

James D said:


> So that's 'Doctor Plantbrain' now, congratulations!


 

Haha, 
Fear not, no genuflexion required 

I made the deadline with 1.3 days left. I would not have gotten the degree otherwise. 
SOB.........

Yes, it was about aquatic plants. Killing them.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Dec 2013)

Personal highlight has to be the trip to Tropica and spending some great time with fellow scapers from around Europe and creating some tanks for Tropica, great experience.

Lows, well getting rid of my Rio 125 after 10 years of service, having very little time for scaping lately due to studying/research for my job (couple of promotions along the way so can't be really bad ), also the cancellation of Aquatics Live is a very low!

2014: In my wish list is a new tank, and some time to start a couple of scapes..


----------

